# Mobil viel höher



## pesion (1 Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

was mir in letzter Zeit immer mehr aufgefallen ist, das bei den Mehrwertnummern aus z.B. 
 ggf. abweichender Mobilfunkttarif
 wurde jetzt bei den meisten
 Mobil viel höher
 hmmmmmmmmmmm ist das so ok? bzw ist das jetzt ein neues Gesetz? Das macht ja in der Zwischenzeit jeder so von denen.
 Auf der einen Seite ist es ehrlicher weil ganz offen gesagt wird: Mobilfunkt is teurer
 Aber auf der anderen Seite wird ja so das Kleingedruckte noch kleiner!!
 Daher würde mich echt interessieren:
 Gesetz: weil ehrlicher
Trick: weil kleineres kleingedrucktes

gruss
 pesion


----------



## truelife (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

Der Anbieter einer Servicerufnummer hat keinen Vorteil, wenn er mit dem Handy angerufen wird. Das Entgelt ist das selbe, als wenn man vom Festnetz anriefe. Von daher kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der Anbieter versucht, potentielle Anrufer über das Festnetz anrufen zu lassen. Vielleicht merkte man, das viele Teilnehmer sich anschließend über die hohe Handyrechnung beklagten und nun nicht mehr - auch nicht per Festnetz - beim Anbieter anrufen. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung...

Es gibt Änderungen des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) und diese gelten ab dem 01.03.2010. Dann müssen auch die Minutenpreise / Kosten pro Anruf aus den Mobilfunknatzen angegeben werden.

IHK Dresden: Änderung der Informationspflichten für Versicherungsvertreter ab 1. März 2010 (bersicht)


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

Es muß aktuell schon darauf hingewiesen werden, falls für Mobilfunkanschlüsse ein höherer als der beschriebene Preis gilt. Die Änderung, die ab dem 1.3. kommt, dass auch bei Mobilfunk der Höchstpreis angegeben werden muß, ist aber absolut schwachsinnig, da der Preis letztendlich vom Telefonanbieter frei gewählt werden kann. Wenn dann irgendein übereifriger und chronisch unterversorgter Anwalt aus der untersten Schublade einen Anbieter findet, bei dem die Nummer vielleicht doch etwas mehr kostet, dann geht die Abmahnerei wieder los...


----------



## pesion (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

hmm aber das machen die Anbieter der Nummer ja schon mit dem: ggf Abweichender Mobilfunktarif....

Weil mich das nicht mehr losgelassen hat, hab ich mal das Gesetz sogar dazu rausgesucht:

§ 66a TKG. 
Wer gegenüber Endnutzern Premium-Dienste, Auskunftsdienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Geteilte-Kosten-Dienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Kurzwahldienste anbietet oder dafür wirbt, hat dabei den für die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes zu zahlenden Preis zeitabhängig je Minute oder zeitunabhängig je Inanspruchnahme einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile anzugeben. Bei Angabe des Preises ist der Preis gut lesbar, deutlich sichtbar und in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Bei Anzeige der Rufnummer darf die Preisangabe nicht zeitlich kürzer als die Rufnummer angezeigt werden. Auf den Abschluss eines Dauerschuldverhältnisses ist hinzuweisen. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme eines Dienstes nach Satz 1 für Anrufe aus den Mobilfunknetzen Preise gelten, die von den Preisen für Anrufe aus den Festnetzen abweichen, ist der Festnetzpreis mit dem Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit abweichender Preise für Anrufe aus den Mobilfunknetzen anzugeben. Bei Telefax-Diensten ist zusätzlich die Zahl der zu übermittelnden Seiten anzugeben. Bei Datendiensten ist zusätzlich, soweit möglich, der Umfang der zu übermittelnden Daten anzugeben, es sei denn, die Menge der zu übermittelnden Daten hat keine Auswirkung auf die Höhe des Preises für den Endnutzer. 

Man muss also nur Schreiben, das es ggf Abweicht.

gruss

pesion

oder wo sitzt mein Denkfehler?


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

Denkfehler in welcher Hinsicht? Ich sehe Dein Problem nicht.


----------



## truelife (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

Das im Gesetz steht, das nur angegeben werden muss, das der Preis abweiche. Im TV heißt es jedoch, das der Preis aus dem Mobilfunknetzern deutlich teurer ist. Wieso geben die Sender freiwillig eine korrektere Bezeichnung als vorgeschrieben an?


----------



## pesion (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*

jo

truelife hat es genau beschrieben, was ich in 1000 sätzen fragen wollte


----------



## truelife (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mobil viel höher*



truelife schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der Anbieter versucht, potentielle Anrufer über das Festnetz anrufen zu lassen. Vielleicht merkte man, das viele Teilnehmer sich anschließend über die hohe Handyrechnung beklagten und nun nicht mehr - auch nicht per Festnetz - beim Anbieter anrufen. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung...



Wie ich bereits schrieb. Eine Vorschrift finde ich nicht...


----------

